# Favorite pictures of artists (musical & otherwise)



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2010)

Got the idea for this thread from I Hate Music.

Pretty uncomplicated, post some pictures, don't make them obnoxiously large please and thank you.







Achilles


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Jelly (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm in this thread for the long haul.
Start smart, and end obscure. C|;-]


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 26, 2010)

I want a poster of this so bad.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 26, 2010)

jean arp's sexy eyes

i wish there was a picture of george antheil and hedy lamarr together ='c


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> jean arp's sexy eyes



haha he's totally checking me out 







Yves Klein (_Le Saut dans le Vide)_

(Later used as the cover of Ut's _Conviction_. Just so you know.)


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Stawks (Mar 28, 2010)

JesusFish said:


>


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2010)

Stawks said:


>


 
TMBG is decent.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 28, 2010)

JesusFish said:


>



Iggy Pop, King of Burgers?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I want a poster of this so bad.


I have a picture of my grandpa set up just like this picture.
its beautiful (and framed)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Iggy Pop, King of Burgers?


 
Klaus Nomi?


----------



## Jelly (Mar 28, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> (Later used as the cover of Ut's _Conviction_. Just so you know.)



Now, see, I've never even seen an Ut album in person. So, now I know. And what a neat thing to know!

meanwhile
a bit of a maleocracy going on in here




Meret Oppenheim.




Manuelle Gautrand.

(also the flans takin' a nap while snaggletooth does all the work, a fitting picture)


----------



## Stawks (Apr 1, 2010)

LET NOT THIS THREAD DIE

(presenting Antony Hegarty)


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah, he was an artist.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 1, 2010)

Hawt


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 2, 2010)

I was going to try and find a picture of Antony but Stawks was very kind and found one for me so I say thank you Stawks.






Jean Louis COSTES






Lizzy Mercier Descloux


(This can be my French heritage appreciation post)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Stawks (Apr 2, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I was going to try and find a picture of Antony but Stawks was very kind and found one for me so I say thank you Stawks.



S'ok. <3 u 2 



JesusFish said:


>








Oh hi there Frank


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 2, 2010)

Now I like the band (Triptykon) itself, but this picture is so bad it becomes hilarious and awesome. They look even more emo than a real emo band does and Tom Warrior's white hair and beard just makes him look so out of place with the others. Also, the band members in the back are kind of blurry and unfocused, I think it's because no one really gives a shit about anyone but Tom Warrior anyway, since he was the frontman in Hellhammer and Celtic Frost.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I think it's because no one really gives a shit about anyone but Tom Warrior anyway



haha yes






Lene Lovich


----------



## Stawks (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey, it's this thread again!

C:


----------



## Takun (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 13, 2010)

Stawks said:
			
		

> some creep



Must be a no wave musician



			
				Casey said:
			
		

> a dead fag



hahaha he looks GAYTARDED 






Throbbing Gristle. Dunno where to get the color version, I like that one a lot more


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Stawks (Apr 13, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Must be a no wave musician



Nah, just an Australian.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Apr 15, 2010)

Marc Okubo from Veil of Maya


----------



## Slyck (Apr 17, 2010)

Â¡ooo i cantar sobre la sopa quema ooo lalala!


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 17, 2010)

Maynard James Keenan of Tool - Stereoscopic image from 10,000 Days CD





Johnny Depp


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7cMQcA08x8

The track has been cut up


----------

